# Favorite Sexy Stripper Shoes



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are down, post a pic of your most sexiest pair of shoes! I'd like to see em'!

I wanted to post a pic of my favorite sexy stripper shoes. No I am not a stripper but I really like to make my man understand when I am rocking my stripper shoes. He does anything I say. I step on him with them and make him shut up, listen and bow down:saevil::tongue:

Check em' out!


----------



## monniej (Nov 17, 2006)

way to work him arcenciel! love those kicks and the sexy pedicure, girlfriend! i have to post mine later today! i love this thread!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice shoes! I don't own any "stripper shoes." Can't wait to see more though!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2006)

Those shoes are hot and I love your pedicure! I'll try to remember to post some pics of mine later.


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 17, 2006)

Those are some hot shoes! I don't own any sexy stripper shoes... yet.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

Those are the ones I have .. my only pair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 18, 2006)

Those are super sexy Katrosier!

:laughing: Thanks Monnie. I cant wait to see yours. I see you like sexy shoes from your avatar pic!

Thank you Aquilah, Lisa and Rejectstar.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

They are sexy .. but I cant walk in them lol


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 18, 2006)

Aww, the butterflies are cute! I guess I understand you not being able to walk in them.. I mean, holy crap! What is that, like a 2" platform and 5" stiletto heels!? LOL.


----------



## eric (Nov 18, 2006)

hottttttttttttt shoes girlss!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Nov 18, 2006)

I know they are killers to walk in for too long but they are just so darn flattering! It's a shame!


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't have any sexy stripper shoes, because I would fall down and break an ankle and that wouldn't be soo sexy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like both of yours, Arc and Kat!!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

It's not really just the height of the shoes but the fact that they are so light so you dont have anything to weigh your ankles down and Im one of the wobbly ankled people. I just put them on in bed lol


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 20, 2006)

hot!!!!!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are some sexy shoes, girls!


----------



## fruitpunch (Nov 20, 2006)

I LOVE both of the shoes. WOW, never had one although i have a lot of high heels sandals. Besides, i don't even have a bf to wear stripper shoes like that...lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't own any stripper shoes.

They look like a lot of fun, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

those are sexy! i wanna see more!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 24, 2006)

I LOVE Them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clwkerric (May 17, 2007)

Love the shoes! What color nail polish is that???


----------



## Nox (May 17, 2007)

I believe Maria (ArcEnCiel) is wearing OPI's Princesses Rule.


----------



## clwkerric (May 18, 2007)

Thanks... I love that color!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and thank you! The nail polish is Princess Rules by OPI.


----------



## hotpinkcass (May 20, 2007)

I *so* wish I could walk in shoes like those! Actually, in heels whatsoever, just looking at those pics made my ankles hurt hehehe.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 23, 2007)

I have a couple of pairs. Red with a big silver buckle. Pink with a crystal brooch on the top. I don't have pics. DANG!!

I went surfing for sexy shoes. Look at these.






http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...n_1950_7545520


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

butterflys are nice


----------



## Saje (May 24, 2007)

I dont have my camera so I cant take pics but I buy most of my "stripper" shoes are from Trashy. I have these on my photobucket account but I also have a bunch of others - some clear and some I got as a package when I buy Halloween costumes from Trashy. (Like the ruby slippers from wizard of oz... mmm)


----------

